# Global Rally Dog Show



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

I have uploaded photo's of the dog show to the album below.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...8751&g2_statusId=x0fd36ed3&g2_navId=x5f59727a

Hope you enjoy them (not up to pro standard yet!)

Rob.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

well done Rob. Glad it all went off ok


stew


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

You were missed Stewart, hope you feel up to scratch soon.

The dogs got spoilt and I think all had a good time :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Rob

Scratch is a good word, all cleared up now other than my throat which feels so sore someone might have been scratching it for a month   

stew


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Great pics guys looks as if it was great fun. Congrats to all the winners and their doggies!!!


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for your excellent photo's Rob they are excellent: Appreciated

Andrea Bob & Ellie


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

My kind of dog show! Murphy and I won 'Best Odd Couple' at a Devon show last year. Not sure it was a compliment!


----------

